# Big Buck Down! For team GIRLS LIKE BIG RACKS 2



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

You go girl!!!!! I am jealous!!!! Congratulations!!!! GO TEAM 9!!! Ok it's my turn now!!!!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats! Wish I hadn't missed out on the team sign-up.

Can't wait to see the photos of your deer!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpha Doe said:


> BBD! I don't know what he scores yet. He is at the processor getting caped out. Shot this morning. He is an old buck about 230 field dressed. I don't know if I will enter him there is still a chance for better scoring buck but he is a beautiful old massive buck. Pictures on Sunday because we don't get a good connection on this computer.


YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA we are slacking!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

We need pics!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Here he is 138 3/8.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumb: He is a nice one:wink:CONGRATS


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Very nice Alpha Doe!!! Congrats.......:thumb:


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

You go girl!!!!! I am jealous!!!! Congratulations!!!! GO TEAM 9!!! Ok it's my turn now!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> SCBIRDDOGMOMMA we are slacking!!!


It sure isn't from not trying....Yesterday evening a nice 8 pt. 10 more yards and would have been a perfect shot!! But he turned and went up the hill came behind me at 22 yards and I couldn't shoot for my strap on my harness. I'm thinking he might take the same path tomorrow evening!! Keep your fingers crossed for me.....how about you.. seen any??


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't worry, alot of time left! I always shoot early, then I don't have to go out in the cold.


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm very jealous. Team 15 better get busy.
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice buck...I wish I could get my girl into the woods!!


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

congrats!! nice buck!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> It sure isn't from not trying....Yesterday evening a nice 8 pt. 10 more yards and would have been a perfect shot!! But he turned and went up the hill came behind me at 22 yards and I couldn't shoot for my strap on my harness. I'm thinking he might take the same path tomorrow evening!! Keep your fingers crossed for me.....how about you.. seen any??


Just some does.. My range is short so I'm going to have to be patient lol


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpha Doe said:


> Here he is 138 3/8.


B-E-A-utiful!!!


----------



## deathXbroadhead (Sep 23, 2008)

Alpha Doe said:


> Here he is 138 3/8.


awsome deer ! i saw a good one last night. i know he's there now !


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

VERY nice! Congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome buck. Haven't seen a big one like that in some time. I'd have to say its been over 8 years since I've seen a real nice one like that. Have seen ok ones tho. Good job. Thanks for sharing the pic with us.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats!! He's a beauty!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:mg: WOW, thats an awsome buck. Congrats to ya..:archery::moose::archer:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

:wink:CONGRATES!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent! I love the big racks!


----------



## KimShaw1106 (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats nice buck


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow great buck!! Nice Heavy rack!:wink:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

SWEET... Very nice buck. Congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! What a hansome guy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it's looking like this will be my buck for the year. I love him! The season takes so long to get here then is over B4 we know it. The end of our season is quickly approaching...now that shotgun is starting this week and then Thankgiving, then shotgun again. The nice weather days then become harder to come by and before you know it...OVER!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpha Doe said:


> Well it's looking like this will be my buck for the year. I love him! The season takes so long to get here then is over B4 we know it. The end of our season is quickly approaching...now that shotgun is starting this week and then Thankgiving, then shotgun again. The nice weather days then become harder to come by and before you know it...OVER!


Glad you got you one, I'm hoping for a rifle buck this weekend.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bump*

Bump! To hopefully get scored in the competition!


----------



## CBurch (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice job ... congrats!


----------



## LShipley526 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice buck... can't wait till next season, to get me one!:wink:


----------

